# Chieftain step fixing weak.



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi, have any of you any advice on the repair of our habitation electric step on our 2003 Chieftain. The problem is that the part of the floor that the step fixes to is flexing so bad that the step is unusable. I have had a look at the fixings which hold the step on. These come through the floor from the inside making it easy to remove the step from underneath but looks very difficult to get at the part of the floor that the bolts pass through. Any info on gaining access to that part of the floor or an easy fix without removal will be very much appreciated.

Look forward to your replies

Whiskyman


----------



## lagold (May 31, 2005)

*weak floor*

Hi had a similar fault on a autotrial standing on the step the right hand side of the floor moved autotrial fitted a strengthing bar to the floor then the to the chassis so i would contact them concerning this fault all the best bob.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Had similar problem with our Scout a few years back. Fixed it myself by bracketing the step floor to the adjacent chassis.
C.


----------

